# [EVDL] Motor Controller manual



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have a 275 Amp, 12-48 volt motor controller for an E-Tek motor that I 
have had sitting around for several years. The model on the label says 
GTK2006. But I seem to have misplaced the manual in the move. I 
contacted EVParts (where I got it), but have not heard back. Anyone 
have an idea what the hook up for it should be? I tried google 
searches, but didn't find anything. It has three small tabs and three 
large ones. It is a 0-5k input.

I am guessing the Left most large Tab (that is slightly higher then the 
others) is the positive to the Motor. And the next large tab is 
Positive to the battery. And the last large tab is negative to the battery.

And the small tabs are for the key on and then two for the throttle pot. 
But what order? Seems dangerous to guess.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Gordon, sounds like the same setup as the Curtis 1204/5/7 the 3 small tabs 
would be

top= keyed B+ to controller for control an pre-charge
next 2= 0-5k input

lgr tabs
right= main B+ to controller an B+ to motor
left= B- to controller
lower left= M- to the motor

hope this helps

Jerry NW Ohio
ETC...

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Gordon Niessen" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, March 09, 2012 7:09 AM
Subject: [EVDL] Motor Controller manual


>I have a 275 Amp, 12-48 volt motor controller for an E-Tek motor that I
> have had sitting around for several years. The model on the label says
> GTK2006. But I seem to have misplaced the manual in the move. I
> contacted EVParts (where I got it), but have not heard back. Anyone
> have an idea what the hook up for it should be? I tried google
> searches, but didn't find anything. It has three small tabs and three
> large ones. It is a 0-5k input.
>
> I am guessing the Left most large Tab (that is slightly higher then the
> others) is the positive to the Motor. And the next large tab is
> Positive to the battery. And the last large tab is negative to the 
> battery.
>
> And the small tabs are for the key on and then two for the throttle pot.
> But what order? Seems dangerous to guess.
>
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 


_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Gordon

If you can post the link to a picture, 
you may get confirmation about how to connect
or suggestions how to measure and proceed.
It is never a bad idea to place a light bulb 
in series with a battery connection so that
in case of a wrong connection, the controller
has a chance of survival.

There may be someone located near you that can
help to figure the connections out if it is not
clear from the picture.
Here is a link to the Curtis 1204/5 controller
manual. From the schematic you can see that 
for 3-terminal controllers, the A2 connection 
between controller and motor is absent:
<www.curtisinstruments.com/?fuseaction=cProducts.DownloadPDF&file=1204_0
5.pdf>

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Gordon Niessen
Sent: Friday, March 09, 2012 4:10 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: [EVDL] Motor Controller manual

I have a 275 Amp, 12-48 volt motor controller for an E-Tek motor that I
have had sitting around for several years. The model on the label says
GTK2006. But I seem to have misplaced the manual in the move. I
contacted EVParts (where I got it), but have not heard back. Anyone
have an idea what the hook up for it should be? I tried google
searches, but didn't find anything. It has three small tabs and three
large ones. It is a 0-5k input.

I am guessing the Left most large Tab (that is slightly higher then the
others) is the positive to the Motor. And the next large tab is
Positive to the battery. And the last large tab is negative to the
battery.

And the small tabs are for the key on and then two for the throttle pot.

But what order? Seems dangerous to guess.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

OK, I will try one more time to send this link,
if it again breaks then you must simply copy/paste
all parts into your favorite browser's address window:
www.curtisinstruments.com/?fuseaction=cProducts.DownloadPDF&file=1204_05
.pdf


Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Cor van de Water
Sent: Friday, March 09, 2012 4:11 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Motor Controller manual

Hi Gordon

If you can post the link to a picture,
you may get confirmation about how to connect or suggestions how to
measure and proceed.
It is never a bad idea to place a light bulb in series with a battery
connection so that in case of a wrong connection, the controller has a
chance of survival.

There may be someone located near you that can help to figure the
connections out if it is not clear from the picture.
Here is a link to the Curtis 1204/5 controller manual. From the
schematic you can see that for 3-terminal controllers, the A2 connection
between controller and motor is absent:
www.curtisinstruments.com/?fuseaction=cProducts.DownloadPDF&file=1204_05
.pdf

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Gordon Niessen
Sent: Friday, March 09, 2012 4:10 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: [EVDL] Motor Controller manual

I have a 275 Amp, 12-48 volt motor controller for an E-Tek motor that I
have had sitting around for several years. The model on the label says
GTK2006. But I seem to have misplaced the manual in the move. I
contacted EVParts (where I got it), but have not heard back. Anyone
have an idea what the hook up for it should be? I tried google
searches, but didn't find anything. It has three small tabs and three
large ones. It is a 0-5k input.

I am guessing the Left most large Tab (that is slightly higher then the
others) is the positive to the Motor. And the next large tab is
Positive to the battery. And the last large tab is negative to the
battery.

And the small tabs are for the key on and then two for the throttle pot.

But what order? Seems dangerous to guess.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Since in the past, members have stated my links work (do not get 
broken / split up in the email), I will post Cor's URL in the 
hopes that others can obtain what they are after

http://curtisinstruments.com/?fuseaction=cProducts.DownloadPDF&file=1204_05
.pdf


{brucedp.150m.com}





> Cor van de Water wrote:
> > OK, I will try one more time to send this link,
> > if it again breaks then you must simply copy/paste
> > all parts into your favorite browser's address window:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hihihi, the result is exactly the same, too funny. 
curtisinstruments.com/?fuseaction=cProducts.DownloadPDF&file=1204_05.pdf

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Bruce EVangel Parmenter
Sent: Friday, March 09, 2012 7:21 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Motor Controller manual

Since in the past, members have stated my links work (do not get broken
/ split up in the email), I will post Cor's URL in the hopes that others
can obtain what they are after

http://curtisinstruments.com/?fuseaction=cProducts.DownloadPDF&file=1204
_05.pdf


{brucedp.150m.com}





> Cor van de Water wrote:
> > OK, I will try one more time to send this link, if it again breaks
> > then you must simply copy/paste all parts into your favorite browser's
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Interesting, posting via email split the url
whereas on the nabble evdl archive it is intact
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Motor-Controller-manual-tt4459300.html#a4461397



--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Motor-Controller-manual-tp4459300p4461869.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Works fine if you "forward" the message and then fix the link to one line. A
nice piece of information to archive.


Sincerely,
Mark Grasser

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Cor van de Water
Sent: Friday, March 09, 2012 11:55 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Motor Controller manual

Hihihi, the result is exactly the same, too funny. 
curtisinstruments.com/?fuseaction=cProducts.DownloadPDF&file=1204_05.pdf

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Bruce EVangel Parmenter
Sent: Friday, March 09, 2012 7:21 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Motor Controller manual

Since in the past, members have stated my links work (do not get broken /
split up in the email), I will post Cor's URL in the hopes that others can
obtain what they are after

http://curtisinstruments.com/?fuseaction=cProducts.DownloadPDF&file=1204
_05.pdf


{brucedp.150m.com}





> Cor van de Water wrote:
> > OK, I will try one more time to send this link, if it again breaks
> > then you must simply copy/paste all parts into your favorite browser's
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Bruce EVangel Parmenter wrote:
> > Since in the past, members have stated my links work (do not get
> > broken / split up in the email), I will post Cor's URL in the
> > hopes that others can obtain what they are after
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Willie McKemie wrote:
> 
> > I use a gmail account to deal with my troublesome correspondents. Ones
> > that are likely to send me a bunch of junk. Just as a test I bounced
> ...


----------

